# Delicious shop on etsy



## Tabitha (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/49850451/ow ... and_beauty


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 10, 2011)

Cute! I like the one with the flower that has a hole in the middle. I wonder if that soap would melt faster because of that?


----------



## Deda (Mar 10, 2011)

I wonder if they've filled the whole with clear MP?

I love pretty soap.  My soap is plain...  I think tomorrow I might make some pretty soap, just for me.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 10, 2011)

Deda said:
			
		

> I think tomorrow I might make some pretty soap, just for me.


Go for it but we'll need pictures.


----------



## Deda (Mar 10, 2011)

that means I have to clean my soap kitchen.  maybe I'll wait til the weekend.


----------



## nattynoo (Mar 11, 2011)

Fun soaps.
I too love the holey soap.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 11, 2011)

Deda said:
			
		

> that means I have to clean my soap kitchen.  maybe I'll wait til the weekend.


You could post pics after.


----------



## Genny (Mar 11, 2011)

She has such pretty soaps


----------



## Bret (Mar 14, 2011)

The polka dots are fairly easy to make. Just need a circular mold to make the pillars, then add in layers.


----------



## Mandarin (Mar 17, 2011)

She has a very fun and creative shop!  It is very inviting.


----------

